# Job decisions?



## Blueglass (Sep 24, 2014)

I have 2 possible job offers. The first is from a soul sucking corporation, but pays $55K a year starting plus benefits. I already work in there wearhouse part time and hate the company.
The second is at a machine shop starting from the ground up but I would be learning everyday. Starting pay is low but after I prove myself apparently they pay pretty well. The owner wants me to come by and start learning the machines. Which I am going to do!

I know which I think I would be happier doing.


----------



## ButchC (Sep 24, 2014)

Unless they return your sucked soul then I think the question amd decision are moot. Sounds like youd rather be a happy learner rather than a soulless earner.

Maybe I'm jaded...I just got laid off by a soul sucker corporation.

IMHO - Happy is better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TimR (Sep 24, 2014)

Besides the fact that it sounds like you'd enjoy the learning one, be sure to consider which one might also best prepare you for the next job or two down the line for the types of jobs typically in area where you live or would want to live.
In the end, you have to weigh enjoyment vs employment and hope they work together. 
Keep us posted!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Sep 24, 2014)

Les, 
It sounds to me like you already know what you want to do, but I'll add my 2 cents worth anyway. The older I get, the more I realize it's not all about the money. Happiness counts a LOT, your peace of mind is priceless. Also, my ex brother-in-law is a machinist, and he pulls down some pretty serious coin! TA


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 24, 2014)

Follow your heart! Chuck


----------



## NeilYeag (Sep 24, 2014)

Les also my 2 cents. Money ain't going to make you like the company any more than you do now. They could pay you 55 -60 - 70 don't matter if you are miserable everything in your life is out of balance. Better off finding something you not only like to do, but more importantly WANT to do. This is what makes you get up in the morning.

That being said, sometimes taking "the end justifies the means" course is warranted. If the machine shop job is not the right fit for the time being, you can always use the soul suckers to your benefit for a while. Take the job, hang on to the udder for as long as you choose and make a move when your time table is right. 

I don't live in the USA any more , but I suspect that still good paying jobs with "benefits" are still few and far between. All the best to you.

Neil

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 24, 2014)

I guess I take a more pragmatic approach :
We all work for money, but all of our circumstances are different. What takes care of your needs more?
What pays the bills? Which pays better?
What has insurance? and which has insurance faster? Best coverage for your needs?
What takes care of your family better?
What takes care of the future better? 
Which job will be around longer? 
Which allows you to look the guy in the mirror in the eyes every morning when you shave? 

Its a big decision man - don't take it lightly

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 24, 2014)

I left a much higher paying job for the exact reason you're skeptical about taking the higher paying job you are considering. Money aint everything, but it's certainly nice to have. I have a buddy that works in a machine shop and makes bank now that he's got some experience. 

That said, the only person qualified to make that decision is you. There's a lot that can be said for being happy at work... but paying the bills is important as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (Sep 25, 2014)

Frito lay which is the high paying one is no definite thing. They have yanked me around before. I drive a truck for my other current job and it is alright. I am going to follow through for a while but at the same time I am going to the machine shop, which is a very large operation to learn whenever I have time. I want to gain experience and work into something I can enjoy. I know the machine shop has been there for decades and they make some cool stuff like 30 foot long drill bits. I will also be able to learn to make hardware for my drums (insert evil laugh).

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Sep 25, 2014)

Turn em both down and come and work for me Need good mechanics, and electricians.
Seriously, you already hate the company you work for, so how would that change?
Go learn the trade, they can never take that away from you. GOOD LUCK

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 25, 2014)

Here's my theory on everything..............
your life is divided up into thirds. You spend one third working, one third sleeping and the other third is you personal life. (marriage, family, friends etc)
Any one of the thirds can affect the others and if any third is out of alignment, it can cause another third to go belly up.
For example, if your job sucks, that can carry on into your home life, which can affect your sleeping patterns.
If your sleeping patterns suck, then you are tired and that can affect your job, which in turn can spill over into your home life.
If you home life sucks, that can affect your sleep, which can affect your job.
They all work together. If any one of those thirds is broken, fix it if you can.
If you can survive on the lesser amount of money, and be happy with what you do, it will go a long way to improving the other two thirds.
Just my theory.......and I'm pretty sure that it's worked for me so far.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 3 | Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 25, 2014)

Kenbo said:


> Here's my theory on everything..............
> your life is divided up into thirds. You spend one third working, one third sleeping and the other third is you personal life. (marriage, family, friends etc)
> Any one of the thirds can affect the others and if any third is out of alignment, it can cause another third to go belly up.
> For example, if your job sucks, that can carry on into your home life, which can affect your sleeping patterns.
> ...



Well said! That's the point I was trying to make, but you said it ever so much better than I did! TA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 25, 2014)

I like every single input so far. They work for those that posted them. Are you seeing a pattern here Les? Do what works for you. Everyone that has posted thus far, has been where you are. I don't even have to ask because it is obvious that they have. And that place is called transition, or 'tween' or whatever you want to call it. 

What has worked for me was to never follow the money. Which is why I have been awash in cash, and broke too, and at many levels in between. I've never been able to punch a clock and be happy, but I have had to punch a clock a few times in my life. The only times I have ever made a any real money was when I was doing something I absolutely loved. Maybe it was coincidence, but anytime I was working for someone else I was never happy nor did I ever have enough money to give away to those who needed some help.

When I do my own thing, I am happy (though overworked as I am now) and can pay my way and help one or two others sometimes. But then I did not have that degree on the wall. That damn thing can really bring it the change. You're young enough to consider that, although I think a college degree these days is a total ripoff unless you can play a sport at a professional level.

Finally, I honestly believe that cat burglary and safe cracking is wholly underrated these days. Especially where you live man there's tons of yankee and retired mob money in safes around you.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Blueglass (Sep 26, 2014)

I like the safe cracking idea, ha ha! I deliver water to a Don Colozzo if that isn't mob IDK what is. I think learning a skill appeals to me far more than driving a truck all day. I've never made any real money and have never cared a whole lot. Having a kid has me considering things a bit more though. After talking to a lot of people and getting a lot of opinions including those here I know a machinist will always have work. Making things makes me happy so I am going to jump on this! Thanks to all of you. Now where's that grappling hook!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blueglass (Oct 10, 2014)

Wednesday will be my first day at the machine shop, woo hoo, I get to learn something new.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 10, 2014)

Awesome. You can start making your own shell hardware now. I have had a design for a throw in my head for years let me know when you have earned the privilege to use the shop in your off hours. 

Congrats on your new job. And so many people saying "I can't find a job!" that's because they don't make it a job to look for one like you did.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 2


----------



## Blueglass (Oct 10, 2014)

Let's see Damascus from Kilgore and machine shop, I see super cool lugs in the future. I've thought about throws too. The beer taps I get are about as simple and efficient as can be. I may base something on them for my own drums if the guy that makes them doesn't mind.


----------



## Blueglass (Oct 15, 2014)

Holy crap my mind is blown! Today was the first day. I had used vernier calipers before but always from my own study and frame of reference. The owner is an older I believe Hungarian, if I got the answer wrong, NO!!! Not in a bad way but sharp and firm. I started getting it right pretty quick. Micrometers were pretty new to me, NO!!! I am learning and have no doubt on whether I'm right or wrong. What a day, do it again Friday!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Blueglass (Oct 16, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Awesome. You can start making your own shell hardware now. I have had a design for a throw in my head for years let me know when you have earned the privilege to use the shop in your off hours.
> 
> Congrats on your new job. And so many people saying "I can't find a job!" that's because they don't make it a job to look for one like you did.



Kevin I'm working 3 jobs at this point. The machine shop is on my water delivery route and I started asking questions. I must have asked the right ones and the old man liked my hustle/ work ethic. I have found one job springboards me to another. I also try not to burn bridges which is why I'm working the whole 2 week notice with the water company even though the owner has burned me a few times. I just try to live and learn and boy o boy am I learning.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Oct 16, 2014)

Good choice ... and never ever burn bridges. (Another good decision). When I was young, I burnt some and later regretted it. 

Also, doing things today that nobody wants to do means that some day you will be doing things that only you can.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2014)

You're doing it the right way Les. It's encouraging to see your updates and hear of your successes. Not burning bridges is sometimes hard, but it almost always pays dividends indirectly, and sometimes even directly down the road.

I always do my best not to burn any, even though sometimes as I cross, I have to overcome the temptation to set some charges beneath the girders for the nogoodniks coming down the trail . . . . . . .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Oct 16, 2014)

Always be humble in learning anything new. I get a lot of brand new green apprentices in here, and can always tell
the ones that really want to learn, vs. the ones that have already (think they have) done it all, seen it all, and know it all.
Those are the ones that need to learn the most, starting with listening. They have not earned the right yet to be called a
jouneyman, and need to pay their dues the same as all of us old buzzards have already done. They get upset when they
are told that they are lower than whale s**t, but yet don't realize that they're only being told that, because they are liked.
It's when you aren't being told things, that you really need to worry..... Anyways, sorry to go on, but good luck Les, hope
you get to where you want to be someday, and everybody on here feels the same I'm sure......
Randy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 16, 2014)

Blueglass said:


> The owner is an older I believe Hungarian, if I got the answer wrong, NO!!! Not in a bad way but sharp and firm.



.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Blueglass (Oct 16, 2014)

Randy I am an old guy. The older I get the more I realize I don't know [email protected]&?#.


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 22, 2014)

Les, how's the job going?


----------



## Blueglass (Nov 23, 2014)

Learning everyday! Working my butt off so sleeping well. I'm really liking it. I plan on giving my. Notice to Frito Lay tomorrow, I just can't keep working the hours I have been. Oh and I got bumped up a dollar an hour already so I must be doing something hing right. Thanks for asking.

My wood work has ground to a halt for now though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2014)

Good to hear Les. Thanks for the update. Congrats on the raise!!


----------

